# The Danger of Vaping with Nickel Wire



## zadiac (24/7/15)

Has anyone see this? What are your thought on this? The comments on youtube have been disabled, so there are no discussions on this.
Would really like to read everyone's thoughts on this. Most interesting.


----------



## Average vapor Joe (24/7/15)

I can't watch it right now. I'm on 3G. What does it say?


----------



## method1 (24/7/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> I can't watch it right now. I'm on 3G. What does it say?



That nickel (Ni200) is toxic and shouldn't be used for vaping :-/ 
(And a bunch of general concerns about the safety of using nickel)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (24/7/15)

Any metal and/or alloy in oxidized form is toxic to humans and animals - its the quantity that are inhaled (above the body's threshold) that determines the level of danger.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## GerharddP (24/7/15)

http://www.espimetals.com/index.php/msds/221-Nick

Dont see too much to be concerned about...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rvdwesth (24/7/15)

what I don't understand is most of us pumped our lungs full of really bad crap for a long time, in my case about 25 years... and none of really cared about that. Now some people are making a huge who-ha because we MIGHT inhale trace elements of things that MAY or MAY NOT be unhealthy.
My take, if inhaling anything other than air happens on a regular basis you are putting toxins into your system, deal with it or don't do it.
I'm not dissing anyone, just an observation... 
I find vaping to be a healthy alternative to smoking cigarettes and realize that it is still a nicotine administrating method and not as healthy as not vaping, but I like vaping, I also liked smoking and I understand that anything not natural is in a way unsafe and I accept that.
So my actual point is: It is good to know the dangers, but do these people really need to blow everything out of the water they find some micro particle of a harmful element in a millimicrotiny bit of vapor? Ai people are strange!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## GerharddP (24/7/15)

rvdwesth said:


> what I don't understand is most of us pumped our lungs full of really bad crap for a long time, in my case about 25 years... and none of really cared about that. Now some people are making a huge who-ha because we MIGHT inhale trace elements of things that MAY or MAY NOT be unhealthy.
> My take, if inhaling anything other than air happens on a regular basis you are putting toxins into your system, deal with it or don't do it.
> I'm not dissing anyone, just an observation...
> I find vaping to be a healthy alternative to smoking cigarettes and realize that it is still a nicotine administrating method and not as healthy as not vaping, but I like vaping, I also liked smoking and I understand that anything not natural is in a way unsafe and I accept that.
> So my actual point is: It is good to know the dangers, but do these people really need to blow everything out of the water they find some micro particle of a harmful element in a millimicrotiny bit of vapor? Ai people are strange!



Well since we were born we were pumping crap into our lungs. Drive through a veld fire, sit next to a braai, open your window in traffic, burn you toast.. all good examples of toxic pollutants. You are as we speak inhaling "stardust" at the rate of 1-3ug an hour. Those contain radium,iridium,palladium to name a few and all known carcinogens. I say let them talk it gives me something to laugh at. They probably go home to a warm meal prepared in an oven that has a nickle encased element glowing at around 750C..... Well done to the critics and the village idiots....they will also die someday and wonder why.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## GerharddP (24/7/15)

Just as a side note. There is a reason for my signature...we will never get to the vaporization point of nickle in a TC mod. Not only will the mod not allow it but if you have any liquid on your wick the very simple yet "all mighty" laws of physics simple will not allow it...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## nemo (24/7/15)

I think this guy has huge warehouse full of vw/vv mods that he needs to sell and is scared the TC devices is going to have him sitting with huge amounts of dead stock.

Ok conspiracy to a side now searching on google of uses of ni200 in the food industry recommends usage of ni200 up to 600° Fahrenheit and ni201 for applications exceeding this.
In our vaping applications that is still rather young it does raise a valid question but based on the above at this point i am not too concerned.

As for the question of why there are warnings that it may cause battery explosions is rather simple IMO its for those out there that do not understand the technical aspects of non regulated devices. Its pretty simple, low resistance high current draw could equal the battery being over exerted and venting. The other part to that is well we know how certain people like to sue others due to their own ignorance and stupidity.

I for one will still try my hands at TC when I get them on some ni200, I think the taxis I get stuck behind on a daily basis in traffic is still far more toxic than any of my vaping kit and juices I use on a daily basis.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MetalGearX (24/7/15)

Next thing they will complain or warn us about is that vaping whilst on the toilet can kill you!

"Insert jokes here"

"I got this new juice! Chocolate surpirze its damn good I love the exhale but the inhale when I'm on the toilet is a bit shitty!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

